# hysterctomy and IBS help!



## journey (Jan 8, 2002)

This is my first time posting to this site. i have had IBS for years (mostly constipation) and really have to work to have a day where I feel"good". I reasantly had a hysterectomy and went 8 days with only 1 bm. I since have taken a laxative but of course then have the opposite results(diarreha) Any suggestions on how to get back on track? I was really doing well before surgery. Also thank you for this sie. I dont feel so alone now! I thought I was the only onw that passed gas and had trouble havng a bm!!


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi journey.I had a total hyst in Jan 2001 and also have IBS. I recommend your calling the doctor as adhesions could be part of your problem.I am currently having problems with adhesions and will at some point probably be having my 5th surgery for endo and adhesions.takecare tiffany


----------



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

Hi Journey,I just had a hysterectomy on Dec 7th. I was told I had IBS in Sept of 2001. I started suffering from D and extreme ab pain last March. That is also when I started having painful periods and mood swings. Just didn't know I should have gone to my Gyn first.Well the hysterectomy part of my surgery went well, my gyn only took my uterus not my ovaries. I also had to have my bladder tacked up. The urologist messed up and gave me 2 extra holes in my bladder. Had to go home with a cath and bag for 10 days.







That part was miserable! I had loose bowels during that time but I was takeing stool softners because of my tender belly, my doc didn't want me to strain. After the cath was removed things started feeling so much better faster. But I still had pain meds in the morning (rough time of day for me, muscles hurt inside where my bladder was attached), which made me start getting C. So I started adding more fruit to my diet which made me become more normal. Well the past couple of weeks has been great. But I make sure I eat well rounded meals which helps. I sometimes have D or C and just adjust my meal intake. But now I am not in so much pain. Really no belly pain at all anymore with bowel movements. The pain before the surgery was almost exactly like contractions. It is so great to be pain free. I hope you feel better soon too.







Donna


----------

